# Question For The Married/ Staying With Partner Vapers



## Riaz (10/1/14)

howsit people

sooooo, ive recently been into the whole RBA dimension, and it seems to be taking up alot of time.

yes im very new to it and i know the time spent making coils and all that with decrease, but my question is, how do u find time/ balance your time that u had before starting RBAs to the time u have now?

obviously before you started with your RBA you had free time, which was probably spent with the family or whatever, so now that you have an RBA you obviously spend more time with it.

my wife is in the moerin (sorry for the language  ) with me coz ive been spending alot of time with my gear. she doesnt understand the importance of this whole scenario.

anyone else in the same boat as me? 

what can i do?

no, she will not join me/ help me making coils and what not LOL

your advice please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/1/14)

Eish! thats a tough one dude. Gizmo is lucky in that I enjoy the hobby as much as he does (And I embrace his time he spends building coils because it gives me time to myself  ) I will admit I do get a tad annoyed when he asks me to help him out the wick or cotton through because small fiddly things and I don't work.

My only advice would be to try and find a balance - maybe build coils once the family has gone to bed or take some time in the morning, but not too long so you can still spend time with them during the day?


----------



## RIEFY (10/1/14)

12 o clock when everyone is sleeping sneak out of the room and have a coil party

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (10/1/14)

Discuss it, come to an agreement. Do NOT break the agreement, do NOT ask for an exception to the agreement.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz (10/1/14)

i tried that already- starting when everyone is asleep, but then i end up being busy till 2 or 3 in the morning LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (10/1/14)

Riaz said:


> she doesnt understand the *importance* of this whole scenario.


this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/1/14)

Matthee gave a good suggestion there, explain calmly the importance of it and come to an understanding and agreement that suits you both?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/1/14)

knowing cape town women I dont think that will work lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/1/14)

on a more serious note once you pass the learning curve it will take you less then 5 min to build and setup your device. about a year ago when I started with mechs I was in the same boat and now I only build maybe once a week unless its for a client

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## annemarievdh (10/1/14)

@Riaz

what is her hobby? Take some time and money and spend it with her on her hobby. She just might be
more forgiving with you spending time on your hobby...

Don't know, just a guess

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (10/1/14)

i think ill do that Matthee, good idea

maybe set aside a time during the week that i can do my thing


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/1/14)

Agree with Annemarie aswell - from a woman's perspective we tend to be more forgiving if you show initiative in spending time doing things we enjoy aswell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (10/1/14)

we do things together all the time, and ive grown to enjoy what she likes as well.

now that i have a new hobby, its a bit difficult for me to seperate my time.

before i started with RBAs, my life was for my family. ALL my time was spent with them, and i love every second of it.

this is the difficulty im having now, is trying to get some of the 'me' time back.

i guess this will need to be discussed over a nice supper  

well, with my second kid popping out anytime now (maybe even this week- my wife is now 39weeks) then my time will be even more scarce LOL

agh what the flip man, ill just have to jingle between the nappy bin throwing out and filling the bath to make my coils inbetween 

gotta love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/1/14)

Oooooook.

Being 39 weeks pregnant changes everything!!!!!


Stop trying to have your own time immediately!!!! For the sake of your own safety!!!!

Well at least for the next few months

hahahaha

*GOOD LUCK !!!! 

Ouw and Congratulations *

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/1/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> 12 o clock when everyone is sleeping sneak out of the room and have a coil party
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



CLASSIC!!


----------



## Silver (10/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Discuss it, come to an agreement. Do NOT break the agreement, do NOT ask for an exception to the agreement.



This is the answer Riaz  @Matthee's words are so wise


----------



## Oupa (10/1/14)

I'm in the same boat Riaz... my first one is due soon. Wife is 35 weeks!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (10/1/14)

Just loved reading this thread. We are all so HUMAN. Good luck to the pregnant dads and their HRH's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Derick (10/1/14)

Well when family is there time for hobbies are drastically cut. Melinda and I used to fly RC heli's. We built them, flew them and loved it. Then Kyle was born and it has been 4 years that our heli's have been standing there gathering dust

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (10/1/14)

Oupa said:


> I'm in the same boat Riaz... my first one is due soon. Wife is 35 weeks!



Congrats @Oupa!

But this news worries me. I fear that the Legends juices will be delayed 

Only kidding - the birth of your kid is way more important! Legends can wait...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (10/1/14)

Derick said:


> Well when family is there time for hobbies are drastically cut. Melinda and I used to fly RC heli's. We built them, flew them and loved it. Then Kyle was born and it has been 4 years that our heli's have been standing there gathering dust



before my first one was born i was into rc cars- had a nitro on road racer.

was super fun, bought it brand new, had to assemble from scratch so u can imagine the attachment i had to this car.

then my daughter was born, i sold it about 2 months ago after being standing for nearly 3 years untouched LOL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/1/14)

Riaz said:


> howsit people
> 
> sooooo, ive recently been into the whole RBA dimension, and it seems to be taking up alot of time.
> 
> ...




Also have really enjoyed reading this thread. Big up to @Riaz for bringing up the issue and being "man" enough to ask for advice. Well done Riaz, hope all the comments have helped - or even just discussing it...

On my side, I don't have kids yet but am married. My better half  has been quite supportive of my vaping up until now. She sees the benefits. Although I've spent quite a lot of time on the forum and testing juices etc, I have not yet gotten into RBAs. So I haven't gone totally AWOL yet from spending time with her. I plan to do get quite a lot of "RBA hours" under the belt before our first kid comes along. I do hope to be more on "cruise" mode with regards to vaping by the time we have kids. Who knows, I may not even be vaping anymore by then. I doubt that though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (10/1/14)

Riaz said:


> before my first one was born i was into rc cars- had a nitro on road racer.
> 
> was super fun, bought it brand new, had to assemble from scratch so u can imagine the attachment i had to this car.
> 
> then my daughter was born, i sold it about 2 months ago after being standing for nearly 3 years untouched LOL



Yep, we each bought a 500 size heli (blades are around 550mm, so total wingspan over 1m - not small heli's) We built them from scratch and then Kyle was born - never been flown, it is now 4 years later and you don't even get that model anymore

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (10/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Also have really enjoyed reading this thread. Big up to @Riaz for bringing up the issue and being "man" enough to ask for advice. Well done Riaz, hope all the comments have helped - or even just discussing it...
> 
> On my side, I don't have kids yet but am married. My better half  has been quite supportive of my vaping up until now. She sees the benefits. Although I've spent quite a lot of time on the forum and testing juices etc, I have not yet gotten into RBAs. So I haven't gone totally AWOL yet from spending time with her. I plan to do get quite a lot of "RBA hours" under the belt before our first kid comes along. I do hope to be more on "cruise" mode with regards to vaping by the time we have kids. Who knows, I may not even be vaping anymore by then. I doubt that though.



Not vaping anymore!?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/1/14)

Well, my better half once said to me - surely you are vaping as a halfway mark to stopping entirely.

At this point I really don't see myself quitting vaping and nicotine altogether. At least not until I have gotten close to the ultimate vape with much better equipment. I suspect that's a long long way away 

I'm vaping on @Oupa !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (10/1/14)

Great news! At least nicotine prevents altzheimers and parkinsons. Nicotine FTW!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (10/1/14)

We have already lost one vaper. We cant loose another, the army must march on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (13/1/14)

sooooo i had the chat with the misses over the weekend, and it went really well.

started explaining the whole scenario, bout the importance of building coils etc etc and she understood.

so we concluded with me having 2 nights a week to do my thing. 

i also explained that the initial time spent in building coils is long as you need to find your way, once you get the hang of it, you could build a coil in the same time it took to refill a protank (this was a lie, but alas  ) 

so ya, thanks a lot for the input and advice, really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA (13/1/14)

Riaz said:


> ...once you get the hang of it, you could build a coil in the same time it took to refill a protank (this was a lie, but alas  )


It was not a complete lie.
I can do 2 micro coils, oxidise them, and fit them in under 5 minutes. Genesis style rba with ss mesh maybe 7 minutes. Genesis with ss rope, 3 minutes.
And Then I take my time. I'm sure if I try, I can beat these times.


----------



## RIEFY (13/1/14)

kayfun literally takes about 2 min

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> It was not a complete lie.
> I can do 2 micro coils, oxidise them, and fit them in under 5 minutes. Genesis style rba with ss mesh maybe 7 minutes. Genesis with ss rope, 3 minutes.
> And Then I take my time. I'm sure if I try, I can beat these times.



I can sense a coil building competition coming up at the next vape meet ....


----------



## CraftyZA (13/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> I can sense a coil building competition coming up at the next vape meet ....


Hahahaha... 
I typed exactly that after this post, but then deleted it. Was afraid it would look like a challenge if I did.
It does sound like a cool idea.
Something like build 3 types of coils, and take a puff off each. Then judging is based on speed, cosmetics, and performance of the build.
Types, is normal coil around silica, double micro, ss mesh, and perhaps a 4th type, nano.


----------



## Silver (13/1/14)

If someone brings a stopwatch I will volunteer to be the official timekeeper
I'll be better at analysing the times than building the coils.

Then someone needs to volunteer to see that the winning coil makes the grade - a coil judger of sorts. Not me either 

And we will need a photographer...

@Smokeyg, was that a Nikon strap you have around your neck in your avatar pic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (13/1/14)

i will be a judge....i have seen a lot of coil pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

